# New Pics Of My 200



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

Here are some new pics of my car with the ground control setup and axis neo wheels... I installed this over the weekend... It rides and handles great... There's gonna be a car show June 21st here in jersey (meadowlands expo center) and i was thinking of puting my car in the show, what do you guys think.... 
Hugo C.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very fuckin nice  i like ur "rally lights", my boy has a pair on is g20. i think the car looks perfect except for the choice in mesh... but that aint no biggie. very nice work man


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanx man... There aren't many nissans here so i try to do my best to make us look good  ...
Hugo C.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Dang,
I want a GTR bumper too.

Seth


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

damn, i really like that... keep up the good work


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

thanx for the comments guys... I appreciate that..
Hugo C.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

like i said in the other forum. nice car and keep it clean

Ben


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

yeah that bumper kicks! paint is nice too


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

your car looks great, nice job


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Great looking ride. Props.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

what side skirts are those?


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

it's a GTR kit all around, i got it from erebuni....
Thanx everyone...
Hugo C.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks really good.

I'm really feeling the Axis Neo's


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

Its a beauty, hugo. Nice work.

-Matt


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

I take it you got the lucino sides and rear??? (BTW VERY NICE .. i have the same color!!!) i was just wondering if you have pics of the rear.. i wanna see how your bumper sits.. im thinkin of the same one


----------



## broms666 (Apr 17, 2003)

*question*

does any one know how I can avoid my car from kicking out of gear when my Rpm goes over 6 1/2. 
I have a 2002 SER SPEC V. 
thanks


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

What kind of suspension are you working with? Your drop looks good and even.


----------



## broms666 (Apr 17, 2003)

it's all stock


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice lookin ride.


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

I have the ground control setup 350/250
it's really good


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

enter the car show, if you don't win the judges suck LOL!!!


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

the car looks great. i like the body kit...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Def. enter the show...the GTR kit and Axis wheels are perfect. BUt yeah a better looking mesh would really help the look up front....


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Very nice, thumbs up!!!


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanx everyone, I'll be entering the show... I'll let you know how I did... I don't mind if I don't win anything, I'm just entering to represent the Nissan fans....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

SE-R2NV said:


> *Thanx everyone, I'll be entering the show... I'll let you know how I did... I don't mind if I don't win anything, I'm just entering to represent the Nissan fans.... *



Thats the best reason to REP.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

looks sweet man..drop the front another 1/2"-1". if not for driving then def. for the show


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Thats very nice


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

in fact thats fucking sweet


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

Nice! It looks like a mini Skyline to me.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

im feeling it but the mesh needs to be unified for the air dam and where the grill is other than that its on point


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanx everyone... I will be changing that mesh to look all the same... I guess I was just too lazy to do it  

Hugo C.


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanx everyone, I'll be entering the show... I'll let you know how I did... I don't mind if I don't win anything, I'm just entering to represent the Nissan fans....


Thats exactly why I show. Just to show the Honda boys theres more than one kinda car out there. Nice ride BTW, I like how you put the rally lights behind the mesh so you really dont notice them.


----------

